# Fixie projects- What are you working on?



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Are you building a conversion?
Are you building a new fixie?
Are you upgrading your current fixie?
Are you thinking about building a fixie?

tell us about it........


I'll start:

Project #1

I almost have myself talked into another fixie project...

It will be a Japanese track frame...It will most likely be a restoration project not a new or mint used frame..I get a lot of satifacation out taking a beat up frame and restoring it to it's former glory

It's going to have all kinds of polished parts

I'm going to spend some time painting detail item such as the inside of the chainring, seat post flutes, the "Nitto" script on the stem, etc.....

I really want to try out Velo Orange's new PBP polished rims
http://www.velo-orange.com/vopari.html

More to come if I win the eBay frame I'm interested in

Project #2

I'm going to start converting old Mixte frames into single speeds and fixed gears and sell them on craigslist and ebay....They are fairly cheap and look very cool when converted..
hopefully, they will appeal to the female fixie, coffee shop, commuter crowd...

How about you?


----------



## daveloving (Jan 5, 2009)

The Mixte Fixie project is a great idea. I have always liked mixte frames. I am turning my blue Gios fixed gear into a white Gios fixed gear, and have filed off all the gear appendages like the cable stop bosses, front der braze on, chainstay cable housing stop, and cable guides under the bottom bracket. I am on the way to Top Koat for powdercoating this afternoon. I will apply some few decals -white lettering with a subtle silver outline- and a Made in Italy decal and have it clearcoated.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

No bike project for me until I'm done with my back yard re-landscaping and brick pizza/bread, wood oven project.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

daveloving said:


> The Mixte Fixie project is a great idea. I have always liked mixte frames. I am turning my blue Gios fixed gear into a white Gios fixed gear, and have filed off all the gear appendages like the cable stop bosses, front der braze on, chainstay cable housing stop, and cable guides under the bottom bracket. I am on the way to Top Koat for powdercoating this afternoon. I will apply some few decals -white lettering with a subtle silver outline- and a Made in Italy decal and have it clearcoated.


I can't wait to see the Gios...Tell Joe at Top Koat I said hi...I just talked to him on Monday.

Maybe I'll see you tonight downtown if this rain lets up


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Shot the wad on the Bertoni. And I've got that Reynolds 531 fork to finish off the Falcon. But for that I need to powdercoat it to match the frame (fortunately, the anthracite color is a stock one for Olympic), get another Record 1" threaded headset, and I've decided to go with Nitto for the stem (Dynamic) and seatpost (the one-bolt model.) I do have the Cyclomondo Reynolds 531P red fork decals. Even at "shop rat" prices, I'm still looking at some $$$! And the economy has not been kind to our household.

Thankfully, I'm still extremely pleased with the Fuso as a fixed and the old Raleigh as an SS commuter. Wouldn't give up either.

What I really need to do is start selling some stuff (I've got miscellaneous parts up the ying-yang.) CL here I come.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

No build here BUT, I finally ordered an IRO Phoenix flip-flop w/front and rear brakes.
It will be my first fixie with brakes. 

Now I can group ride w/other fixies and when I travel I can just head-out and "go" with 
brakes and two bottle cages. No worries about traffic surprises and strange routes. 
It will be the prefect all-arounder for me.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Cool....is Phoenix the aluminum frame?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*I'm working on . . .*

learning to trackstand for more than 3 seconds. 

I've been working on it for about 10 years. I'm starting to think I'm not gonna get it :-(


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> Cool....is Phoenix the aluminum frame?


Steel! With the laxed geometry, it'll feel like a Caddy compared to my Bianchi Pista.


----------



## mondayC (May 22, 2008)

SS MTB








Back wheel is just what I had in the bin.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

The Gios is out at Top Koat in Kennedale. Dave, I told Joe you sent me; and he says Hi - said he talked with you yesterday. That's a nice outfit. Thanks for the tip on Top Koat. A Boyd Atherton frame was there for another powdercoat and turns out Boyd was TK's next door neighbor, but has since moved to Lewisville. I was going to get one of his frames long time ago and may still sometime, if he still makes them. I get the Gios back in about a week.


----------



## TUT2222 (Jul 22, 2002)

I shouldn't even be posting in bike forums, since I haven't ridden in months, but I still have my 76 Paramount P14 in the garage in need of restoration.............


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I want another Rivendell Quickbeam. Got a 650b fixed/ss, need 700c too!


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

just picked up an eighth inch scrabbler frame and fork, got a bunch of cheap rubbish to put on it. should end up being a fun commuter type bike

the frames are very agricultural but its all there and you cant beat the price


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

alexb618 said:


> just picked up an eighth inch scrabbler frame and fork, got a bunch of cheap rubbish to put on it. should end up being a fun commuter type bike
> 
> the frames are very agricultural but its all there and you cant beat the price



cool...I'd like to see this one....


----------



## f1xedgear (Aug 18, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> Are you building a conversion?
> Are you building a new fixie?
> Are you upgrading your current fixie?
> Are you thinking about building a fixie?
> ...


Sure! 

First, though, I'm eager to see daveloving's Gios. I built up a Gios in '04 https://www.fixedgeargallery.com/2004/f/staib.htm, but the frame is once again hanging in my garage. I've been thinking about powdercoating--white, too!

My current fix is a litespeed frame (below, sorry, this is the only pic I have of it, but I think it gives a clue why I am thinking white for my Gios). I'm going to "upgrade" this fix ride to a generator light system (Sram i-light hub/Light On! DynoLight/Mavic MA40 rim that I've had hanging around--wheel build, ya!) for fall/winter commuting and stop using the NiteRider TrailRat/NightOwl setup I've had for years. I'm also thinking of going with a cross setup on the front--I hit a lot of mud on this morning's commute (new section of a MUT not quite finished) and had to stop a couple of times to clear out the front brake. 

Anyway, those are my fixie projects. Plenty to keep me busy.


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi Dave,

We are about to embark on a winter project. My wife want's a SS MTB. So after a few days worth of researching and riding a friend's bike, this will be a pretty close list of what we want to do.

Vassago Jabberwocky frame and fork - in HOT Pink  
Middleburn RS-7 Uno crankset silver - 32T
Silver Hope Pro II wrapped inside of black Stan's Arches under Rampage 29ers
BB7 brakes and most likely BB5 levers
Silver Hope headset
Silver Salsa flip-off seatpost - this is important 'cause we both fit this bike with the flip of a lever and a swap of a seatpost and saddle :thumbsup: 
Silver Thomson seatpost and stem
I'm thinking serious about the Ragley Carnagie handlebar w/black ESI grips although their hot pink might work out too

I hope to get the frame ordered next week. Then parts as budget allows.

Flyn G


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

I've been riding my neighbor's Karate Monkey off and on this summer, and it is a cool bike. So, I decided to see what my kids could build for me for fire roads, fishing, and just getting around the courses during the fall cyclocross season. They have been putting the parts together for this Miyata from all of their usual sources including CL. This is where they were about two weeks ago. Today they are adding front and rear racks, an old light system, and a fitting for my flyrod tubes. This bike rides great, is geared at 42/16, and goes over everything. Thanks boys!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey f1xedgear,

What kind of MC is that?


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

David Loving said:


> Hey f1xedgear,
> 
> What kind of MC is that?


It looks like a Triumph Speed Triple or Street triple...

Nice bikes, but the litespeed makes a poor wheelie bar...


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

That's a nice MC, I did not look at the exhaust manifolds carefully enough - it probably is a triumph. I like the bared/no faring look, too.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

gomango said:


> I've been riding my neighbor's Karate Monkey off and on this summer, and it is a cool bike. So, I decided to see what my kids could build for me for fire roads, fishing, and just getting around the courses during the fall cyclocross season. They have been putting the parts together for this Miyata from all of their usual sources including CL. This is where they were about two weeks ago. Today they are adding front and rear racks, an old light system, and a fitting for my flyrod tubes. This bike rides great, is geared at 42/16, and goes over everything. Thanks boys!


I REALLY like this one! I may have to configure my Stumpjumper accordingly.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

rcnute said:


> I REALLY like this one! I may have to configure my Stumpjumper accordingly.



me too....outstanding....


----------



## f1xedgear (Aug 18, 2009)

David Loving said:


> That's a nice MC, I did not look at the exhaust manifolds carefully enough - it probably is a triumph. I like the bared/no faring look, too.


Hi David. Yes, the MC is an '08 Triumph Street Triple. And, yeah, GreenHour, the Litespeed does make a poor wheelie bar.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

*A poor man's Pugsley.*

I am currently converting my '91 Trek 8000. Right now, I am thinking 'singlespeed', but if I cannot find an acceptable gear/chain tension combo (vertical dropouts sure are fickle), I might have to go back to a 7speed bar end shifter set up. I am building the bike around a pair of Maxxis HookWorm 26x2.50 tires. Those things are absolutely massive, certainly the fattest looking road tires I have seen. 

For this Sunday, the plan is to catch the 8 am fixed ride and then hit the garage to try some different stem/drop bar combinations. The cantilevers will be installed and tuned as well. Additionally, I might start to address the front fork clearance issue, which, for now, sits at a whopping 3 mm. If things turn out a well as the last project, I'll post some pictures.

Last winter, I got lucky rescuing a Schwinn Traveler:
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

(Before you all start wondering about the decals: According to my 5-year old, every bike has to have a picture on the front, big letters over the wheel and little letters where the knees go. Hence we have a Curious George head badge, a tip of the hat to late 19th century riders on the down tube and, for clarity of origin , "Traveler FGC" on the top.)


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Heh rcnute and Dave,
I showed your comments to my kids and they were thrilled. They get loads of nods when they ride it down at the river and in the neighborhood as well! I really love to ride the bike because it is so different than my road bikes. Its really like riding a bulldozer or a tractor with those wide tires. At any rate thanks for noticing the bike. I'll update when they get around to finishing it.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> cool...I'd like to see this one....


ill take a photo for you once i have some pedals!


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

roadfix said:


> No bike project for me until I'm done with my back yard re-landscaping and brick pizza/bread, wood oven project.


Tell me more about yer oven project?


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Between restoring a RB-1 putting together a NOS Mantis MTB and a superlight BMX my back burniner fixed project is a 650C Cannondale. Thus far;all holes filled, taken back to bare metal and I now have to decide on frame finish color and whether to paint or powdercoat. Oh and I am waiting on a new frame to arrive from the states to swap out parts from the carbon bike. Actually my next project should be a better work space in my shed.


----------



## herve_g (Jun 10, 2009)

I started my first fixie/ss project 2 weeks ago
.
I'm a roadie, but decided to give fixies a go, so here it is. I got the frame in the street (poor bike abandoned to the hard Montreal winter), sanded it last week, filled the internal cabling and added cable guides for the rear brakes.

Yesterday I finished the painting, I'll go get the missing parts during the week and I hope it'll be completed in the week-end.
I don't know how it will ride but I had fun doing all the work so far.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

very cool.....great job on the paint......


----------



## Glynis27 (Oct 26, 2007)

I've never ridden a fixed gear, but at least want to give it a try. I have a rear wheel with a shot freehub, but it has a 6-bolt disc mount on the other side. My plan is to make my own 6-bolt cog to bolt up and give the wheel a second life. Just waiting for my uncle to bring my drill press back after he is done with it. I'll be putting it on my Mesa. Should be fun.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

you can buy cogs like that if you never get the drill press back... and I hope you don't plan on using that tensioner


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Improvising*



Glynis27 said:


> I've never ridden a fixed gear, but at least want to give it a try. I have a rear wheel with a shot freehub, but it has a 6-bolt disc mount on the other side. My plan is to make my own 6-bolt cog to bolt up and give the wheel a second life. Just waiting for my uncle to bring my drill press back after he is done with it. I'll be putting it on my Mesa. Should be fun.


Bolting a cog to a disc mount -- ingenious.

Sheldon is smiling somewhere


----------



## Glynis27 (Oct 26, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> you can buy cogs like that if you never get the drill press back... and I hope you don't plan on using that tensioner


Yes I could buy one, but that would cost money and wouldn't be as fun. I already have the cog and everything. No, don't plan on using the tensioner. I have several chainrings and cogs from 13t-22t plus some halflinks. I'll get something to work. I'll post pictures when I'm finished. Need some new pics anyways as these are quite outdated.




JCavilia said:


> Bolting a cog to a disc mount -- ingenious. Sheldon is smiling somewhere


I wish I could say I was the first to do it. I hate thinking of ideas and finding out they aren't original. Oh well. 
Funny you say that, my Schwinn is named Sheldon.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I have a Soma Rush on its way--- anyone have any clue whether it needs to be faced and chased? I never really considered the issue of frame prep--- and I don't exactly have any cutting tools at my disposal.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

filtersweep said:


> I have a Soma Rush on its way--- anyone have any clue whether it needs to be faced and chased? I never really considered the issue of frame prep--- and I don't exactly have any cutting tools at my disposal.




all frames _should_ be, some people do neither. if using a cartridge BB I wouldn't worry too much about facing, maybe just run some old cups in and back out for a ghetto chase. prob want to at least face if using external bearing BB. I would also want to face the HT, esp if using the poorman's press (threaded rod and washers)


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> I would also want to face the HT, esp if using the poorman's press (threaded rod and washers)


poorer man's press, lump of wood and hammer!


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

workin' on spending less time and money fiddlin with bikes and more time stayin in shape


failing that, i may try to turn my krylon blue, reynolds 531 puch into some kind of hipster lookin bike with an indigo blue frame, silver lugs and drop bars so the deep-v rims won't look so out of place.


----------



## Srexy (Oct 25, 2005)

EDIT: - Finished bar the Problem solver derailleur boss covers.

Working on this 90's Holdsworth 531 frame. Most of the bits came off an Olmo Columbus frame I bought back in the 80's that cracked - the Holdsworth was its cheapo replacement.

The seatpost and crankset are Campy Victory (42 ring). The rest of the stuff is a mix of pre index Dura-Ace and 105

Here's the rest of the build (most components in transit):

- Formula hubbed/CFX1 silver rimmed track wheels from Velomine with a 16 cog
- red cork tape
- a pair of Tektro callipers (as much as I like the look of the Campy Deltas - one of them is missing a cover and they've never stopped very well)
- black rear brake cable
- I'm toying w/the idea of putting red sidewall tires (which I already have) on there but part of me says keep the gumwall that's there right now. The problem is that I don't want to put any more $$ into it and the gumwalls are very old (at least 10yrs for one of them stored in first AZ then FL heat) - don't want any blowouts due to my stinginess. They don't look rotten but they're pretty dried out. What would you do?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

That's a beautiful classic bike. I'd put new tires on it.


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

f1xedgear said:


> Sure!
> Plenty to keep me busy.


ha! i saw your fixie and triumph (street triple) on a triumph website. i'm still considering that bike, probably in white!

coincidence, or is there something similar between the naked street triple and a fixed gear road bike? i dunno. 

for my next fixed project, it will be a folding swift, like dave's. not sure whether to get the stock bike from xoot or frameset and other parts directly from the guy that designed the bike. dave, any advice is welcome.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm (quietly) giving my Bianchi SS CX bike the evil eye from across the garage. :skep: 

the plan for now is to convert it to fixie and ride it in next year's SF to LA Aids ride.

egads.



// shhh!!!

// crappy fone pic


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm close to receiving my Matt Chester ti frame. I already have the custom fork & lugged stem from Rick Hunter and a spiffy head badge from Jennifer Green . The rest of the build kit is coming together - an eclectic mix of traditional / contemporary stuff: On One Midge bars, SRAM Rival brake handles, 30-year-old Brooks Pro saddle, Dia Compe 986 canti's w/TRP adjustable brake pads & straddle cables, maybe a lugged Nitto seatpost, White Industries platform pedals with toe clips & straps, 36 hole IRD silver rims laced X4 to White Industries hubs, Topline 360 crankset with White Industries ti bottom bracket, etc.

I'll keep you posted and take some photos as I build it up.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

refund!? said:


> I'm close to receiving my Matt Chester ti frame.


Matt Chester??!!!

there's a blast from the past. Is he still building or its an older frame?



Nice call on Jen Green :thumbsup:


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Matt Chester moved to the Great White North, to a small city called Hamilton (near Toronto) and has set up his shop there.

http://www.mattchester.com/


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> Matt Chester??!!!
> 
> there's a blast from the past. Is he still building or its an older frame?




holy crap! indeed... the mtbr-ss board was gaga over that dude about 5-6 yrs ago. then he apparently had some issues


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

Indeed, Matt is building again! And the "gaga's" were, and still are, genuine and deserved(And no issues, just reflections). The frame is new (And as always it's imperative to get on the schedule). If you've visited his web site you'll dig the head badge when you see it. 

His frames and the tradition behind them, are second to none and refreshingly relevant. I like to think I'm a pretty savvy bike guy, but getting a frame from Matt Chester is akin to going back to school, and you can't top the graduation present.


----------



## WMBigs (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm building a Scrambler. Crank set to be here tomorrow. Using a lot of old stuff.


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

refund, please keep us posted. i gotta admit i was influenced by much of matt's thinking about w/ regard to simplicity, tubes, and drop bars on mt bikes. haven't checked out his website in a while.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

refund!? said:


> Indeed, Matt is building again! And the "gaga's" were, and still are, genuine and deserved(And no issues, just reflections). The frame is new (And as always it's imperative to get on the schedule). If you've visited his web site you'll dig the head badge when you see it.
> 
> His frames and the tradition behind them, are second to none and refreshingly relevant. I like to think I'm a pretty savvy bike guy, but getting a frame from Matt Chester is akin to going back to school, and you can't top the graduation present.




oh there were issues all right... or at least, some people who had put down $ had issue w/ him and his communication and delivery. hopefully that's all worked out now, yrs later


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> "...issues..."


What you describe are not _issues_. Anytime you are dealing with a custom builder running a one-person shop there is the potential for the occasional customer to not complement the builder's style and philosophy. In my 30 years experience of knowing and working with a number of the experienced frame builders there are always at least two sides to the stories about the once-in-a-while-times when things don't go well.

Unfortunately it's common to only hear one of the sides, and now-a-days it's usually a rant in an internet forum by an anonymous someone who feels they've been wronged by the named builder. The flavor and tone of their posts usually hints at the opposite. 

What's great entertainment is to hang out with the builders on one of the rare slow days in the shop and hear their "no names mentioned" sides of the stories.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

refund!? said:


> What you describe are not _issues_.


yes they (were). FTF was referring to customers / MTBR members who had paid for a frame and then never heard from Matt again. Ever. This wasn't a buyer/builder philosophy conflict. It was a "where the f*ck is my money?" conflict. 

glad it seems to have worked out for you.

HTH~


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

refund!? said:


> What you describe are not _issues_. Anytime you are dealing with a custom builder running a one-person shop there is the potential for the occasional customer to not complement the builder's style and philosophy. In my 30 years experience of knowing and working with a number of the experienced frame builders there are always at least two sides to the stories about the once-in-a-while-times when things don't go well.
> 
> Unfortunately it's common to only hear one of the sides, and now-a-days it's usually a rant in an internet forum by an anonymous someone who feels they've been wronged by the named builder. The flavor and tone of their posts usually hints at the opposite.
> 
> What's great entertainment is to hang out with the builders on one of the rare slow days in the shop and hear their "no names mentioned" sides of the stories.




call 'em whatever you want, but it wasn't the 'occasional customer' or 'once-in-a-while-times'


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

I am building a Columbus Tenax tube Schwinn Prelude. I just got the der hangers, and cable guides/stops filed off, and its ready to go to the paint shop. the frame is going to be black with one white pannel on the down tube. White seat, and white bar tape. I have not decided weather I want drops or bull horns. I have both laying around, so I will try both and see which ones I like better on it. 

I just picked up a White with Red stripe, Selle San Morco Ponza Power seat for it today(new/take off). 

I have not decided on rims yet. Thinking Velocity B43 maybe with three leading, three trailing spoke pattern on the front 3x on the back, with blue hubs, and blue nips. Or should I go red hubs/nips?


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

attn dave hickey

pic of my eighth inch scrambler
velocity(?) wheelset
105 external BB crankset
mks pedals & cages, christophe straps
tiagra brake, dx lever
deda stem, fsa bar 
random san marco seat, post included w/frame
hkk vertex blue chain 42/16 gear

all i had to buy were the wheels and cranks, had everything else here. including frame i would say the total outlay was about $400. its a bit 'hipster' but pretty fun just riding to the shops or out to have a quiet drink.

also attached my race bike while i am here as i dont post pics very often. its a dolan pre-cursa/kadet frame with dura ace drivetrain, campy record/ambrosio wheels. very stiff and fast bike.

i am terrible with photos and its 7pm here so the quality is poor...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I love that eighth inch...That looks great


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

I have enough fixed and ss, so why not make it geared-INTERNALLY!!!!!
I was originally going to go red band Nexus, but when ordering from the shop I had been working at, I was told they were on back-order. Not that it would have mattered since I got the built up wheel upon my return to Champaign-Urbana 3-4 months later (and he built it in a day after forgetting I was coming in and where he put the hub).

Expensive piece of metal to attach twist shift? Check! (If anyone has a 7speed jtek they want to part with, let me know)









Fully built wheel, laced to araya vx-300? Check!









First go at the full bike? Check! I've lately been riding my kilo with risers and a CETMA rack, so it feels funny to be bending down so much.









Still need:
Light for the sram generator front hub? Ideas- likely an x-mas present.
See if its shifting properly. I feel like its missing a bit. No class today, so hopefully I will get to that.


----------



## Simonwillis (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello, I have a falcon olympic with 700c wheels , can anyone tell me the size of the forks please


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

nothing new. 

build a 2-cog fixed gear?

thinking of selling my fixed folding swift since i don't travel much.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

*Brilliant* thread. Why isn't this stickied?

Current project is getting some brass and putting together a frame/fork for my girlfriend. A general townie bike. We'll probably hang some parts on it we collected trying to make a Schwinn Madison work for her (she has the longest femurs I've ever seen. There was no reconciling with that frame).

After that putting together a frame for myself as a winter commuter. Clearance for spiked tires, clear coat finish and whatever parts pop out of the bin. Long stays for rear panniers, long offset/mid trail fork for handlebar bag. Probably a threaded fork on that as it seems I have gobs of quill stems but only one for threadless. Generator hub for permanent lights. Maybe an S3X in the back to make grocery runs more manageable. I still waffle on that.
With the commuter done I can finally revert my Fuji to a sportster. It hurts a little to see fenders on a bike that barely has clearance for 28mm tires (LOTS of modification and jury rigging to make that one work).


----------



## ss junkie (Sep 12, 2011)

current project= lots of research and shopping hahaha but hey thats why its a hobby when it comes to upgrading and a way of life when it comes to commuting!

figuring out the best tire wheel set combo for a smooth, silent drive train (mine is great and sealed bearings to boot)

which handle bars. love straight bars but am i missing out?

can get a frame powder coated for 60 bucks. which color should i pick....

which seat tube should i get

which seat should i get

tug nuts for sure


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

ss junkie said:


> love straight bars but am i missing out?


Yes. :thumbsup:


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

track bike count?










one season on the Tiemeyer, really happy with it.

Yeah, I know the flipped stem looks amateurish, there's already a 30+cm saddle-to-bars drop, need to continue to lose weight and improve flexibility before I can make the drop 36cm.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

JustTooBig said:


> one season on the Tiemeyer, really happy with it.


*drool*

The whole "upward stem = amateur" thing ticks me off. A proper fit is a proper fit. You go faster when your anatomy is happy. Period.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> *drool*
> 
> The whole "upward stem = amateur" thing ticks me off. A proper fit is a proper fit. You go faster when your anatomy is happy. Period.


yeah, I get it. The present fit is ideal .... for now. But as I continue to lose weight and improve flexibility, the bars will move down and eventually probably flip back over. I shouldn't have used the "amateurish" description.

And yeah, I L-O-V-E the Tiemeyer. Truly a bargain in track frames.


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's my Specialized Rockhopper conversion I just posted about in a different thread.

I've been planning on doing this for over a year, but finally got off my butt and did. It's like a whole new machine!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3570350-post21.html


----------



## Joe(°-°) (Sep 27, 2011)

I am working on a conversion of a carbon fiber frame with vertical dropouts. Right now I can not post pictures, or links (I have less then 10 posts). As soon as I can I'll show some pics.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Currently building up a 2004 Bianchi Pista Concept. Got the cranks, bar on order. Need wheels and I'll be set. Can't wait for the local velodrome to be built.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Repainting from bare frame my 2001 Bianchi Pista. Celeste, of course. Frame is bare steel. Got the primer, paint, and clearcoat ready to go. Got my decals. Going to get started in a couple of weeks, after the 508. Using this decal set, somewhat of a vintage look, this time:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Fixed said:


> Repainting from bare frame my 2001 Bianchi Pista. Celeste, of course. Frame is bare steel. Got the primer, paint, and clearcoat ready to go. Got my decals. Going to get started in a couple of weeks, after the 508. Using this decal set, somewhat of a vintage look, this time:


sweet...those from Velocal or the guy in Australia?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> sweet...those from Velocal or the guy in Australia?


Got them about 6 months ago. I think it was the Austrialia guy.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*srm*



JustTooBig said:


> track bike count?
> 
> 
> one season on the Tiemeyer, really happy with it.
> ...


I used to have an SRM on a time trial bike.

Curious, for a fixed use, does the SRM measure torque/power in both directions, forward and rearward (resistance)?


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Fixed said:


> I used to have an SRM on a time trial bike.
> 
> Curious, for a fixed use, does the SRM measure torque/power in both directions, forward and rearward (resistance)?


no "reverse power" upon back-pressure, it displays as 0 watts.


----------



## Boom13 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just picked up two frame sets that I am attempting to build into fixies. (1) is a 1986 Univega Custom 10 and the other is a 70's Schwinn Varsity. Any Ideas as far as bottom brackets / cranks?


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

JustTooBig said:


> track bike count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet looking bike. What do you think of the Zipps (404s?) and SRM? I'm considering getting a pair of 808s (may just end up getting a Mavic Comete though.) An SRM is still a bit rich for me

Ive seen pros that have their stems that are flipped up. They have a flat back and all. Until I improve my flexibility a bit I have my stem flipped. You can't always have a flat back.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

waldo425 said:


> Sweet looking bike. What do you think of the Zipps (404s?) and SRM? I'm considering getting a pair of 808s (may just end up getting a Mavic Comete though.) An SRM is still a bit rich for me
> 
> Ive seen pros that have their stems that are flipped up. They have a flat back and all. Until I improve my flexibility a bit I have my stem flipped. You can't always have a flat back.


Given a choice, I'd have gotten 808's ..... but I had an old pair of 404's in my shop that had been damaged in a crit years ago, I twisted the arm of a friend who works for Zipp, they replaced them with new track wheels under the crash replacement plan. Sure, I'd love to be rocking Mavics, but I feel guilty riding the Zipps. Comete / iO? yeah, right.... I notice a bit of flex in the 404's when I'm powering away from standing starts, but that's to be expected. Overall, no complaints.

I got the SRM through my coach .... he knew someone who was liquidating a bunch of equipment after a debilitating car accident, so I got the PM (relatively) dirt cheap. I LOVE having the PM for training and racing. It keeps me honest during intervals (actual power vs. perceived effort on the track tends to be way less accurate than on the road bike), and helps me identify if/when I'm easing the effort in races. Sometimes I think I'm going balls-out but find out I really wasn't when I look at the power data. Analyzing gearing vs. acceleration vs. power vs........ as an engineer, I eat that stuff up. Definitely helps me race and train smarter.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

JustTooBig said:


> Given a choice, I'd have gotten 808's ..... but I had an old pair of 404's in my shop that had been damaged in a crit years ago, I twisted the arm of a friend who works for Zipp, they replaced them with new track wheels under the crash replacement plan. Sure, I'd love to be rocking Mavics, but I feel guilty riding the Zipps. Comete / iO? yeah, right.... I notice a bit of flex in the 404's when I'm powering away from standing starts, but that's to be expected. Overall, no complaints.
> 
> I got the SRM through my coach .... he knew someone who was liquidating a bunch of equipment after a debilitating car accident, so I got the PM (relatively) dirt cheap. I LOVE having the PM for training and racing. It keeps me honest during intervals (actual power vs. perceived effort on the track tends to be way less accurate than on the road bike), and helps me identify if/when I'm easing the effort in races. Sometimes I think I'm going balls-out but find out I really wasn't when I look at the power data. Analyzing gearing vs. acceleration vs. power vs........ as an engineer, I eat that stuff up. Definitely helps me race and train smarter.


It's a little bit easier when you work for a Mavic dealer (not a whole lot better.) I would probably only go with the Comete disc and either stick with the Easton or buy a Mavic Cosmic Carbone 80 (with an axle converter.) The IO is just way too much. At least the Comete rear retails for only a bit more than the Zipp Sub 900 or Super 900 and will last a lot longer. The Zipp discs have issues with the conversion kits and the durability; especially, when travelling - like what Ill be doing a lot of in the next few years. I'm willing to spend a touch more cash for something that will work wonders and last through TSA (they already owe me a pump and possibly new rollers.) 

Ill most likely be getting a power meter of some kind for my road bike and do a lot of my training on the road like I already do. I really think that a power meter could really help my training. Having the numbers to look at is just a rabbit to chase for me. Trying to stay above 400 watts over a climb is a good challenge. Ill decide after that if getting an SRM or track PM is worth it.


----------



## hikzero (Oct 10, 2011)

f1xedgear said:


> Sure!
> 
> First, though, I'm eager to see daveloving's Gios. I built up a Gios in '04 Fixed Gear Gallery, but the frame is once again hanging in my garage. I've been thinking about powdercoating--white, too!
> 
> ...


Nice setup!


----------

